# Newbie from *H*A*W*A*I*I* ::shakaz::



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 7, 2005)

Saw this board and HAD to join (especially since everyone seems so nice and very helpful)!!!!!  Kinda sucks though since I live in Hawaii, by the time I get on, everyone is sleeping....  Also REALLY SUCKS cause on the island that I live, there's only a MAC counter at Macy's...that's all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We do have a freestanding store on another island...but a 50min plane ride is like $200 (money I'd rather spend on MAC!)  Most of my MU (I loooove pigments!!!) I have to get online.  Oh well, thanks for listening (reading), hope to chat with everyone eventually!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi obsessed_girl07, welocme to specktra!!!

when you reached the 20 post, you can join the clearance bin, to purchase MAC stuff they haven't got @ your counter!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Obsessed_girl07!! And dont worry about times, some of us are around all the time or at really odd hours!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 7, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_Hi obsessed_girl07, welocme to specktra!!!

when you reached the 20 post, you can join the clearance bin, to purchase MAC stuff they haven't got @ your counter!!!_

 
I definitly have something to look foward to then huh?!!!!!
THANKS FOR THE WARM WELCOME!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey, I'm from Hawaii too. Just wondering, you wouldn't be from Hilo would you?


----------



## user2 (Apr 16, 2005)

Aloha from Germany and welcome to specktra!


----------



## Dianita (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi obsessed_girl07,welcome to specktra

I live in Germany so I know the problem with the different time-zones.
But there some members from around the world, so there is always someone online


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Hey there, welcome!!


----------

